# Chartering a Moorings 4000 - do I need to flake the main?



## UncleLuff (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Guys long time lurker, just created an account. So my first post! 

This may be a silly question but wanted to ask as it was a pain in the but lowering the mainsail last time we chartered a Moorings 4000 in the BVI. Do We need to have a crew member at the mast flaking the main sail as it is being lowered? 

The mainsail will have a "stack pack and boom cover" (lazy jack system and large sail cover). I am thinking that with those two I can just drop the main fairly quickly while pointed into the wind. 

If so this would be great as I don't need to ask my 13 year old son to get up on the cockpit and help lower the mast. 

Thanks in advance

wheels up to the BVIs 4 days and 11 hours! :2 boat:


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

No. Flake the main halyard and let it run free as fast as possible.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

If you just drop the sail and find it difficult to zip the stack pack, you may need to pay some attention to the lowering. I have found it useful/necessary with a stack pack, when lowering the sail, to flake just the luff (guide the luff to alternating sides so it layers smoothly above the gooseneck). This makes zipping the stack pack easier. If any of the leech is above the stack pack, pull it aft so it drops in. See 1:30 in 



 on flaking a luff.


----------



## UncleLuff (Jun 16, 2017)

jsaronson said:


> No. Flake the main halyard and let it run free as fast as possible.


Thanks for the response, so just lower the main like in this video?

oops can't posts links yet but it was the tips on sailing catamarans in rough weather from yachting world

I was thinking that this was an emergency lowering but if it can be applied under normal sailing conditions all the better!

After flaking the halyard, should I wrap a couple of loops of the halyard around the winch or just let it fly by releasing the clutch?


----------



## UncleLuff (Jun 16, 2017)

sailingfool said:


> If you just drop the sail and find it difficult to zip the stack pack, you may need to pay some attention to the lowering.


I guess the question is does anybody zip up the stack pack cover on a charter? I don't think we did it once last year. We just made sure all of the sail reefing lines were contained in the stack pack/ cover.

We will be sailing every day and making multiple stops in a day as well.

Thanks for the comments and feedback.

Cheers


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I would zip it at the end of the day just so you keep rainwater off the main, or you may get a shower when raising it...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

